# How do I get rid of this stye?!



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

My eye has been bothering me for a few days, and today I woke up with a stye. It was on the inside of my bottom left eyelid. Well, I popped that sucker because I'm dumb. Needless to say, that made things worse... Now my eye is swollen and it hurts like 10x more than it did. I've been putting hot cloths on my eye all day, but it doesn't do anything. How do I get rid of this ****? :blank

With my luck it will turn into this...


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

CabecitaSilenciosa said:


> ^ Gross, lol.
> 
> Was it like this?:
> 
> ...


Yeah, it was exactly like that. Didn't bleed, just had some puss come out. I'm not really sure what I should do about this... So, you went to the doctors and he/she removed it? Is it like a surgery? :blank


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

You popped it? I like your stye.


----------



## scum (Jun 30, 2011)

kiirby said:


> You popped it? I like your stye.


haha...i couldn't agree more. now, just be one with the mess...no cleanup (that's what i'd do if it was like the first pic). a little release, and then remain stoic in the face of gore, especially if it's yours.


----------

